

Amazon WorkSpaces - Desktop Computing in the Cloud - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/11/amazon-workspaces-desktop-computing-in-the-cloud.html

======
driverdan
At those prices it costs more than buying the hardware and software outright.

~~~
shubb
Additionally, you need some hardware to run the client on. Unlike cloud
service hosting, the ability to explode performance is not frequent need. So
what does it give you?

Imagine you alone are administrating 50-100 non-technical users computers. You
need to fix every IT problem, test software upgrades then roll them out,
support special software for specific users such as accounts, and re-teach the
FD how to use network shares twice a week.

Being able to hand each new employee a dumb client device, which just boots to
an Amazon Desktop client, saves you a lot of time. Now hardware faliure =
replace, no worrying about lost data.

Everything else happens in the cloud, in a very standard 'shape' of instance.
You just roll stuff out accross your cloud instances like any cloud admin.

I think that's supposed to be the sell anyway.

~~~
andrewfong
> Additionally, you need some hardware to run the client on.

Or, for certain organizations, you can ask employees to bring their own
devices. Or switch everyone over to a desktop (cheaper than a laptop) with the
understanding that if you need to work outside of the office, you could always
remotely log in.

------
powertower
Isn't there something in the Windows (the client versions I think, not the
server versions) license about the end-user having to at least own the
hardware the OS is running on if the OS is offered via Desktop-as-a-Service?
And if not, then having to have a full license (not discounted) outright /
that cannot be time-shared?

------
eli
I imagine that working with data already in Amazon's cloud would be very fast
when accessed from this virtual desktop.

------
kgp7
The Standard and StandardPlus packages have the same configuration but the
Plus package costs 15$ more. Am I missing something ?

~~~
jffry
The Plus variants include more software:

    
    
      The Standard and Performance Plus bundles also
      include Microsoft Office Professional and Trend
      Micro Worry-Free Business Security Services

------
sk2code
OS is Windows 7 (only). Prices can come down if they choose to go with Open
Source OS (any Linux Flavor).

------
highlight_all
It looks like the email screenshot is from the FastMail webmail interface. Is
Amazon using FastMail?

